# ConservativeSwapfileUsage=1 sinnvoller System.ini Eintrag



## PureHatred (28. Juli 2007)

Ich habe irgenwo den Tipp bekommen, obigen Eintrag in die System.ini zu schreiben.
Damit XP die Swap Files erst auf die HDD ausgelagert werden, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher voll ist.
Ist das Sinnvoll, oder ist das von System zu System verschieden, und ich muss es ausprobieren?

Und wenn ich es ausprobieren muss, kann ich das dann einfach durch löschen des Eintrags wieder rückgängig machen?


----------



## Goddess (28. Juli 2007)

Da du nicht viel falsch machen kannst, solltest du es bei dir probieren. Wenn es mehr "Performance" bedeutet, behalte die Änderung in der System.ini und wenn nicht lösch den Eintrag einfach. Achte nur darauf, das du nur den einen Eintrag unter [386enh] veränderst und löscht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Juli 2007)

PureHatred am 28.07.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe irgenwo den Tipp bekommen, obigen Eintrag in die System.ini zu schreiben.
> Damit XP die Swap Files erst auf die HDD ausgelagert werden, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher voll ist.
> Ist das Sinnvoll, oder ist das von System zu System verschieden, und ich muss es ausprobieren?
> 
> Und wenn ich es ausprobieren muss, kann ich das dann einfach durch löschen des Eintrags wieder rückgängig machen?


Ich hab mal ein bisschen Google-Fu betrieben, und je nachdem welche Seite man raussucht liest man, dass dieser Tweak nicht unter den NT 5.x Windows Systemen funktioniert. :o Auch scheint WinXP die System.ini nur zu Kompatibilitätszwecken zu besitzen, und übernimmt offenbar nicht einfach so Einstellungen von ihr.

Allgemein würd ich nicht in der Speicherverwaltung vom Betriebssystem rumfingern. Das Betriebssystem weiß idR schon selber am Besten, wann und wenn ja welche Dateien auf die Festplatte ausgelagert werden müssen. Das einzig mMn Sinnvolle ist das Pagefile auf eine feste Größe einzustellen - aber nur um zu verhindern, dass die Auslagerungsdatei fragmentiert und somit das Paging noch langsamer wird.

Von daher bin ich etwas skeptisch, ob der Tweak, so er denn überhaupt funktioniert, auch das Versprochene einhalten kann.


----------



## PureHatred (28. Juli 2007)

Scheint tatsächlich was zu bringen.
Photoshop CS3 ist in ca. 2-3 sek. betriebsbereit.

Werde das mal etwas genauer beobachten


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Juli 2007)

PureHatred am 28.07.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint tatsächlich was zu bringen.
> Photoshop CS3 ist in ca. 2-3 sek. betriebsbereit.
> 
> Werde das mal etwas genauer beobachten


Wieviel RAM hast du in deinem System? Welche anderen Programme (wenn überhaupt) hast du noch am laufen?

Würd mich schonmal interessieren ob das messbare Effekte hat, oder ob das nur ein Placeboeffekt ist.


----------



## PureHatred (28. Juli 2007)

> Wieviel RAM hast du in deinem System? Welche anderen Programme (wenn überhaupt) hast du noch am laufen?



Hab zur Zeit 2GB Ram verbaut, nächste Woche kommt noch 1GB dazu.
Im Hintergrund werkelt noch Kaspersky Internet Security 7, Trillian, Opera und die üblichen Verdächtigen.



> Würd mich schonmal interessieren ob das messbare Effekte hat, oder ob das nur ein Placeboeffekt ist.



Kann schon sein das dieser Tweak, auch wieder nur dafür sorgt "Wow mein System rennt ja wie Sau"

Habe grade denn Sys.ini Eintrag auch nochmal gelöscht, um die Gegenprobe zu machen.
Muss mich mal mit ner StopUhr hinsetzen


----------



## Ra-Tiel (28. Juli 2007)

PureHatred am 28.07.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zur Zeit 2GB Ram verbaut, nächste Woche kommt noch 1GB dazu.
> Im Hintergrund werkelt noch Kaspersky Internet Security 7, Trillian, Opera und die üblichen Verdächtigen.


Also ich glaub ja ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass man bei einem System mit 2GB Ram und leichter bis bestenfalls mittlerer Programmlast im Hintergrund da schon Ergebnisse erhält, die ohne genaue Messung spürbar sind. 



			
				PureHatred am 28.07.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann schon sein das dieser Tweak, auch wieder nur dafür sorgt "Wow mein System rennt ja wie Sau"


Glaub ich eher. 



			
				PureHatred am 28.07.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe grade denn Sys.ini Eintrag auch nochmal gelöscht, um die Gegenprobe zu machen.
> Muss mich mal mit ner StopUhr hinsetzen


Jo, mach mal. Am besten 3 Durchläufe bei leichter, mittlerer, und starker Hintergrundaktivität/Speicherbelegung mit jeweils 50 Programmstarts, alles schon sauber in ein Spreadsheet eingetragen und als Diagramme geplottet.


----------



## PureHatred (28. Juli 2007)

In erster Linie ging es mir ja auch nur darum, ob man den Eintrag wieder weg bekommt.

Ich werde das mal testen, wenn Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Ilustrator, After Effects offen sind, und gleichzeitig noch mit Premiere Pro ein Video rendern lassen.


----------

